# Racism is natural and everyone should be racist



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe 
if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck


----------



## SikKunt (Aug 2, 2019)

I agree, man.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 2, 2019)

What’s it matter, it’s not like it can be stopped.
This isn’t stormfront btw


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe


So, what about all those Europeans that went to other countries for centuries and ruined them even more?


----------



## Coperniggus (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> So, what about all those Europeans that went to other countries for centuries and ruined them even more?


LOL u mean like hospitals and electricity and shit

Sry for the convenience


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> LOL u mean like hospitals and electricity and shit
> 
> Sry for the convenience


No.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> So, what about all those Europeans that went to other countries for centuries and ruined them even more?


they should never have done it but oh well we cant un do the past. I agree with working co operatively with other countries and races but i dont like cultural and racial mixing. I am happy with my own race and culture i dont see what having a load of ethnics come other to my country does for me, other than giving me a load of subhumans to mog and boost my ego since theyre all so ugly and short


----------



## Coperniggus (Aug 2, 2019)

Chad potential





Slayer


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> So, what about all those Europeans that went to other countries for centuries and ruined them even more?


what??????????? arabs (aka high inhib low t shitskins) should be grateful that superior european high T low inhib men invaded them because they raped their women thus women gave birth to higher IQ higher testosterone children
if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck
btw look at this absolute chad david agmashenebeli




he won against 500k turks with 50k soldiers and saved europe from invasion
testosterone levels 90000ng/dl


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> what??????????? arabs (aka high inhib low t shitskins) should be grateful that superior european high T low inhib men invaded them because they raped their women thus women gave birth to higher IQ higher testosterone children
> if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck









DoctorLooksmax said:


> I am happy with my own race and culture i dont see what having a load of ethnics come other to my country does for me, other than giving me a load of subhumans to mog and boost my ego since theyre all so ugly and short


Unskilled immigrants do the jobs that native workers don’t want, and those with skills tend to fill the gaps in technical, specialized and managerial positions. They increase overall productivity and scientific output of the country.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

alexanderr you need to inject some testosterone bro


----------



## Coperniggus (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Unskilled immigrants do the jobs that native workers don’t want, and those with skills tend to fill the gaps in technical, specialized and managerial positions. They increase overall productivity and scientific output of the country.


LOL we used to have natives to do those jobs called "teenagers"

Imagine believing whites NEED immigrants when our countries surpassed theirs without them lmfao


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> LOL we used to have natives to do those jobs called "teenagers"
> 
> Imagine believing whites NEED immigrants when our countries surpassed theirs without them lmfao


alexanderr would get fucked by arab/black immigrants 24/7 if he was a girl
alexanderr u need to get sterilized bro


----------



## Mexicancel (Aug 2, 2019)

Legit, I'm going to have kids with a nice white Mexican woman, no race mixing what so ever


----------



## Peachy (Aug 2, 2019)

It doesn't matter. You'll be dead one day and nothing will matter anymore. The universe doesn't give a shit how your kids look.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Peachy said:


> It doesn't matter. You'll be dead one day and nothing will matter anymore. The universe doesn't give a shit how your kids look.


this type of mentality is so retarded


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> LOL we used to have natives to do those jobs called "teenagers"


You mean back when children were still exploited and deprived of their ability to regularly attend school? 


Coperniggus said:


> Imagine believing whites NEED immigrants when our countries surpassed theirs without them lmfao


They need someone to do the work the adult natives aren’t willing to do like I said earlier. Our countries being more developed is irrelevant.


supercilious_knowall said:


> alexanderr would get fucked by arab/black immigrants 24/7 if he was a girl
> alexanderr u need to get sterilized bro


Keep crying for me cunt.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You mean back when children were still exploited and deprived of their ability to regularly attend school?


ten year old children back then had more testosterone than you


----------



## Peachy (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> this type of mentality is so retarded


It's over for humans anyway.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ten year old children back then had more testosterone than you


Joined July 31, 2019


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Joined July 31, 2019


ive been lurking here for over a year dikhead


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ive been lurking here for over a year dikhead


JFL, faggot.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> JFL, faggot.


i swear


----------



## Coperniggus (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You mean back when children were still exploited and deprived of their ability to regularly attend school?
> 
> They need someone to do the work the adult natives aren’t willing to do like I said earlier. Our countries being more developed is irrelevant.
> 
> Keep crying for me cunt.


A teenager isn't a child, that's why we have the word teenager you faggot. 

"aren't willing to" lmfao so the state has no force over the citizen and literally the only possible solution is to bring in a substitute worker and pay the native unemployment benefits? Okay kike. I'm unwilling to pay my taxes maybe the govt can just bring in an immigrant to compensate that


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> i swear


Messages 110


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes op because you would deny a 10/10 Stacy from another race rope immediately


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Yes op because you would deny a 10/10 Stacy from another race rope immediately


10s dont exist
and yes i would fuck her about 10 times then dump her but i wouldnt marry her or make kids


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> 10s dont exist
> and yes i would fuck her about 10 times then dump her but i wouldnt marry her or make kids


Keep coping, racism only exist against subhumans.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Keep coping, racism only exist against subhumans.


you cant be black and above 7psl
im gonna have beautiful white kids i wouldnt marry a shitskin even if she was a 11psl


----------



## Krezo (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ive been lurking here for over a year dikhead


This site hasn't even been running for over a year jfl


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 2, 2019)

Best thread of the day


supercilious_knowall said:


> you cant be black and above 7psl
> im gonna have beautiful white kids i wouldnt marry a shitskin even if she was a 11psl


This this and that 

You can’t be above 6.5 PSL if you are ethnic tbh


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ive been lurking here for over a year dikhead


how high inhib must you be to not register till now 
btw the site isn't even 1 year old


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> you cant be black and above 7psl
> im gonna have beautiful white kids i wouldnt marry a shitskin even if she was a 11psl


Major fucking cope you are not racist u hate subhumans with bad facial growth.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> how high inhib must you be to not register till now
> btw the site isn't even 1 year old


ye ik i meant lookism too i didnt think about it when i posted


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

Where are you from op?


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Major fucking cope you are not racist u hate subhumans with bad facial growth.







  inject some T cuck


Roping Subhuman said:


> Where are you from op?


გეორგია


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 2, 2019)

Debate all day long, the simple fact is that the immigrants will continue to stream into Europe and indeed America also, and by the year 2040 both will be majority non white. Nothing is being done, it won’t be stopped, talking about it here will not prevent it. So keep crying about it or quit debating about it, it’s futile. This is a Looksmax site might I remind you all.


----------



## Redrighthand (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> A teenager isn't a child, that's why we have the word teenager you faggot.


Teenagers are still considered children you low IQ faggot. Plus, teenagers still need to regularly attend school which means they can’t work full time. 


Coperniggus said:


> "aren't willing to" lmfao so the state has no force over the citizen and literally the only possible solution is to bring in a substitute worker and pay the native unemployment benefits?









mido the slayer said:


> Best thread of the day
> 
> This this and that
> 
> You can’t be above 6.5 PSL if you are ethnic tbh


You’re a fucking ethnic, though. 
Don’t reply to me saying “ethnic Is someone with brown skin ” like you did last time.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> This is a Looksmax site might I remind you all.



this is offtopic forum might i remind you


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Debate all day long, the simple fact is that the immigrants will continue to stream into Europe and indeed America also, and by the year 2040 both will be majority non white. Nothing is being done, it won’t be stopped, talking about it here will not prevent it. So keep crying about it or quit debating about it, it’s futile. This is a Looksmax site might I remind you all.


Ok.


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> this is offtopic forum might i remind you


Touché 
But still doesn’t change the fact that you can’t stop immigrants streaming in literally as you type. So what’s the use in postulating about it


----------



## mido the slayer (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Teenagers are still considered children you low IQ faggot. Plus, teenagers still need to regularly attend school which means they can’t work full time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not what your ethnicity it’s more how you look imo From the outside defines your race or phenotype


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> გეორგია














ვერასდროს ვერ წარმოვიდგენდი რომ აქ ქართველს შევხვდებოდი ჰაჰაჰაჰა. 


But your 'David agmashenebeli' comment definitely gave it away. the fact you said David agmashenebeli and not David the builder confirmed to be that you were indeed a Georgian.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ვერასდროს ვერ წარმოვიდგენდი რომ აქ ქართველს შევხვდებოდი ჰაჰაჰაჰა.
> 
> 
> But your 'David agmashenebeli' comment definitely gave it away. the fact you said David agmashenebeli and not David the builder confirmed to be that you were indeed a Georgian.


kartvelians unite


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> kartvelians unite



Real Nibba shit.


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 2, 2019)

there's no reason to be racist tbh


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> there's no reason to be racist tbh



True tbh. as long as people stay in their countries there's no real reason for racial tensions.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ვერასდროს ვერ წარმოვიდგენდი რომ აქ ქართველს შევხვდებოდი ჰაჰაჰაჰა.
> 
> 
> But your 'David agmashenebeli' comment definitely gave it away. the fact you said David agmashenebeli and not David the builder confirmed to be that you were indeed a Georgian.


I dont know the language but I also guessed Georgian immediately. Epic country imo


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe
> if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck


lol then why did your ancestors come to the middle east for "ye olde crusades" and get butchered by saladin and his crew. And spain being muslim was the greatest thing to happen with that country, when europe was in the dark ages muslim spain was booming, there were lights everywhere, the height of civillisation. The best video to explain my comment. guys keep the comments clean, don;t insult eachother.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Ok.


this is what lenin would look like if he had testosterone levels of alexanderr


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe
> if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck


Racisim isn't natural, God told us we are all equal


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 2, 2019)

OP is right we need to stop the invasion.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> this is what lenin would look like if he had testosterone levels of alexanderr


Fuck off you imbecile.


Darth Cialis said:


> OP is right we need to stop the invasion.


What are you going to do? Call some ethnics “niggers!” and tell them they need to go to their own shithole and afterwards get your ass beat?


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

keep crying dude. my mongoloid plus australoid admixture has made be the ultimate man


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> True tbh. as long as people stay in their countries there's no real reason for racial tensions.


europe except spain was trash before a few centuries ago.you guys would die from a cold


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> What are you going to do? Call some ethnics “niggers!” and tell them they need to go to their own shithole and afterwards get your ass beat?


I think we need to be more severe in our immigraiton policies because mass migration don't solve third world problems, is short-sighted and not sustainable in the long term an it's not doing us any good.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> and afterwards get your ass beat


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> What are you going to do? Call some ethnics “niggers!” and tell them they need to go to their own shithole and afterwards get your ass beat?


ethnics cant fight lol any of them would get beat up by an 70 year old man that has worked out in his youth


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

Darth Cialis said:


> I think we need to be more severe in our immigraiton policies because mass migration don't solve third world problems, is short-sighted and not sustainable in the long term an it's not doing us any good.


Yes. 


supercilious_knowall said:


> ethnics cant fight lol any of them would get beat up by an 70 year old man that has worked out in his youth


Fuck off you imbecile.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ethnics cant fight lol any of them would get beat up by an 70 year old man that has worked out in his youth


80 yo man with high t levels like me vs ethnic with t levels like alexanderr; https://i.gyazo.com/fe3344eefd6a4e5ef1c0467b61f0de28.mp4


----------



## toolateforme (Aug 2, 2019)

Please Leave Whites and Latinas breed alone.
please maintain the good looking race. don't ruin it with stupid black and asian genes.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ethnics cant fight lol any of them would get beat up by an 70 year old man that has worked out in his youth


badr hari


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> 80 yo man with high t levels like me vs ethnic with t levels like alexanderr; https://i.gyazo.com/fe3344eefd6a4e5ef1c0467b61f0de28.mp4


Stop sucking my dick, faggot.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> ethnics cant fight lol any of them would get beat up by an 70 year old man that has worked out in his youth


lol, he was a fighter in his youth - 99.9% of people that age would get dropped in 1 shot.


----------



## Krezo (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol then why did your ancestors come to the middle east for "ye olde crusades" and get butchered by saladin and his crew. And spain being muslim was the greatest thing to happen with that country, when europe was in the dark ages muslim spain was booming, there were lights everywhere, the height of civillisation. The best video to explain my comment. guys keep the comments clean, don;t insult eachother.



REPENT NOW, SARACEN!!!


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Stop sucking my dick, faggot.


this guy picks and chooses


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> europe except spain was trash before a few centuries ago.you guys would die from a cold



Why are you telling me this? I'm not from Europe buddy boyo.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> https://i.gyazo.com/fe3344eefd6a4e5ef1c0467b61f0de28.mp4


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Why are you telling me this? I'm not from Europe buddy boyo.


to the rest of the thread. what does buddy boyo mean


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol then why did your ancestors come to the middle east for "ye olde crusades" and get butchered by saladin and his crew. And spain being muslim was the greatest thing to happen with that country, when europe was in the dark ages muslim spain was booming, there were lights everywhere, the height of civillisation. The best video to explain my comment. guys keep the comments clean, don;t insult eachother.



they arent my ancestors lol


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> to the rest of the thread. what does buddy boyo mean



Buddy boyo means Buddy boy.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr stop sending me dick pics in dms idiot


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> to the rest of the thread. what does buddy boyo mean


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

hating race mixing is beta and low T


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> Alexanderr stop sending me dick pics in dms idiot


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

This thread took a wrong turn. @supercilious_knowall Chill before Mods shut it down.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


>


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol, he was a fighter in his youth - 99.9% of people that age would get dropped in 1 shot.


that old man beating the black guy is very rare, this is what normally happens.

*Teenagers arrested in elderly man's beating, robbery


Police say robber knocked 65 year old man unconscious


62 year old man beat up and robbed*


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> hating race mixing is beta and low T


how?


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> *Teenagers arrested in elderly man's beating, robbery*


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> how?


because it produces supreme specimens in most cases. the only mixed dude I know is pretty good looking despite having ugly parents.

the best looking bbc tyson beckford is also part mongoloid.


being part mongoloid means your eye area is probably going to be godlike


----------



## SHARK (Aug 2, 2019)

Coperniggus said:


> LOL we used to have natives to do those jobs called "teenagers"


Legit


----------



## reptiles (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe
> if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck









Nah fuck you tbh if people want to come here let them you don't like it so what it's their life not your's dude in before high inhib cuck yeah go fuck yourself it's high inhib to feel threatened by people who come from war torn area's tbh


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> because it produces supreme specimens in most cases. the only mixed dude I know is pretty good looking despite having ugly parents.
> 
> the best looking bbc tyson beckford is also part mongoloid.
> 
> ...





reptiles said:


> Nah fuck you tbh if people want to come here let them you don't like it so what it's their life not your's dude in before high inhib cuck yeah go fuck yourself it's high inhib to feel threatened by people who come from war torn area's tbh


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)

s


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> View attachment 90092
> View attachment 90093
> View attachment 90094
> View attachment 90095
> ...


Bro why did u make 10 attachments of the same image?


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Bro why did u make 10 attachments of the same image?


i cummed on my keyboard


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> i cummed on my keyboard


> /s


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > /s
> View attachment 90104



 me.


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Aug 2, 2019)

I agree there needs to be stricter immigration policies so we don't let more useless immigrants in who won't contribute to the economy, jfl at wanting to not have immigration at all.

Immigration has happened all throughout history and is the reason why countries managed to develop out of their shithole states. Without immigration and trade with outside countries all nations regress to nothingness because nothing new is being introduced technologically or culturally.

If you managed to get rid of non-whites and immigrants your countries would halt to nothing and you would start talking about who "the real Aryan race is" again. 

Racism won't ever stop because of an inherent sense of tribalism within all of us, but if you get rid of ppl who don't look like you the focus would shift towards splitting ppl up based on class, family, etc.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



JFL when Soyboy attacks. where is that from?


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

blacks are fucking retarded lol

*Countries by IQ - Average IQ by Country *


South Africa70Sudan70Nigeria70Jamaica70Ghana69Chad65Mozambique65Democratic Republic of the Congo63Eritrea63Guinea-Bissau62Ethiopia61Senegal60Gambia60East Timor60Gabon60Sao Tome and Principe58Equatorial Guinea56


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 2, 2019)

Racism is no good! We are all HUMANS.


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Casadonis (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol then why did your ancestors come to the middle east for "ye olde crusades" and get butchered by saladin and his crew. And spain being muslim was the greatest thing to happen with that country, when europe was in the dark ages muslim spain was booming, there were lights everywhere, the height of civillisation. The best video to explain my comment. guys keep the comments clean, don;t insult eachother.




Utterly misinformed. Have you ever even read a scholarly article about history? 

Snyder, Christopher A. (1998). An Age of Tyrants: Britain and the Britons A.D. 400–600. University Park: Pennsylvania State University Press. pp. xiii–xiv. ISBN 0-271-01780-5 Snyder refers to the "so-called Dark Ages", noting that "Historians and archaeologists have never liked the label Dark Ages ... there are numerous indicators that these centuries were neither 'dark' nor 'barbarous' in comparison with other eras." 

The average standard of living was actually higher during the middle ages than during the Roman Times. Also Islam wasn't what drove innovation, but the lack of it during that time. The later shift in Islam towards more orthodoxy is what destroyed "Islam's" golden age. I'm not supporting any views in this thread, but come on don't just spout some talking points from uniformed normies.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> blacks are fucking retarded lol
> 
> *Countries by IQ - Average IQ by Country *
> 
> ...


iq is literally cope


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 2, 2019)

Racism is natural in a significant part because Race mixing is natural. Women that can not attract Chad of their own race cope by pairing with a guy from a different race and hope for genetic recombination magic. Average Men are naturally insulted and adversely effected by such race mixing as it reduces the number of potential partners for them. And of course there is the evolutionary biology reason of tribe identity.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> this type of mentality is so retarded


It’s true though. You’ll be dead and honestly nothing matters. Your making the stupidest thing matter lol when we only have a short time here.


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> iq is literally cope


lol a lot of these people live in real poverty with bad food, they couldn't care less about iq


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> lol a lot of these people live in real poverty with bad food, they couldn't care less about iq


That's because they have 65iq
You fucking retard


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> That's because they have 65iq
> You fucking retard


nope, they have trash climate and they got robbed by whites into slavery (but they were low iq i agree with that), don't call me a retard on an online forum, say that while you kiss the mud that mogs you as i stomp your face.


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> nope, they have trash climate and they got robbed by whites into slavery (but they were low iq i agree with that), don't call me a retard on an online forum, say that while you kiss the mud that mogs you as i stomp your face.


lol typical retarded 60iq nigger blaming everything on whites
i swear on my erectile functionism that id say it to your face if you was in front of my face but ure not 
shitskin low t bitch


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> lol typical retarded 60iq nigger blaming everything on whites
> i swear on my erectile functionism that id say it to your face if you was in front of my face but ure not
> shitskin low t bitch


jfl if you think that colonisation isnt
mostly to blame for their shit state
blacks in the usa are only 10 iq bellow whites in the usa


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> jfl if you think that colonisation isnt
> mostly to blame for their shit state
> blacks in the usa are only 10 iq bellow whites in the usa


the highest iq average is in places like japan and china, not the west, why. Because they study all the time. Even blacks in the USA are in poverty and are being stereotyped during school by teachers and students, so the kid doesn't get support and doesn' t even try in school.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> the highest iq average is in places like japan and china, not the west, why. Because they study all the time. Even blacks in the USA are in poverty and are being stereotyped during school by teachers and students, so the kid doesn't get support and doesn' t even try in school.


this is why iq is cope


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

lol op is from georgia. georgie is not in eu you dumb fuck


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> the highest iq average is in places like japan and china, not the west, why. Because they study all the time. Even blacks in the USA are in poverty and are being stereotyped during school by teachers and students, so the kid doesn't get support and doesn' t even try in school.


lol what a fucking retard


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> lol typical retarded 60iq nigger blaming everything on whites
> i swear on my erectile functionism that id say it to your face if you was in front of my face but ure not
> shitskin low t bitch


you can say all you want, you wouldn't last 10 seconds with me. Idec what people say - if i beat you up for that i will go to jail and will pay an assault charge. Just lol if you think i have 60 iq, i have an iq about genius level - average is around 100. Genius is around 140.


όμορφος θεός said:


> lol op is from georgia. georgie is not in eu you dumb fuck


Continent: Europe, Asia


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> lol op is from georgia. georgie is not in eu you dumb fuck


its at the intersection of eu and asia and what was the point of saying that you dumb faggot??



Chadelite said:


> you can say all you want, you wouldn't last 10 seconds with me. Idec what people say - if i beat you up for that i will go to jail and will pay an assault charge. Just lol if you think i have 60 iq, i have an iq about genius level - average is around 100. Genius is around 140.


no you wouldnt lol id beat the shit out of you


----------



## Chadelite (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> lol what a fucking retard


you think white people are geniuses. Then why does south korea have the highest average iq, followed by 3 or 4 more south east asian countries.


supercilious_knowall said:


> its at the intersection of eu and asia and what was the point of saying that you dumb faggot??


so it is in asia and europe, that is like saying russia is in europe, when most of it is in asia. It is in both


supercilious_knowall said:


> its at the intersection of eu and asia and what was the point of saying that you dumb faggot??
> 
> 
> no you wouldnt lol id beat the shit out of you


with that low t erectile dysfunction - in your dreams bot.


----------



## GhastlyGhoul (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe
> if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck



What's wrong with race mixing? It's real life biology you can perform with your penis!


----------



## όμορφος θεός (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> its at the intersection of eu and asia and what was the point of saying that you dumb faggot??



even some of russia isn't in eu you dumb cuck, you are not european.


this is what eu is


----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 2, 2019)

όμορφος θεός said:


> even some of russia isn't in eu you dumb cuck, you are not european.
> 
> 
> this is what eu is


you can literally see georgia in that map you dumb retard LOL holy fuck ure so retarded
edit; regardless i dont care i never said i was european i consider myself georgian and thats it


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 2, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I agree there needs to be stricter immigration policies so we don't let more useless immigrants in who won't contribute to the economy, jfl at wanting to not have immigration at all.
> 
> Immigration has happened all throughout history and is the reason why countries managed to develop out of their shithole states. Without immigration and trade with outside countries all nations regress to nothingness because nothing new is being introduced technologically or culturally.
> 
> ...









supercilious_knowall said:


> you can literally see georgia in that map you dumb retard LOL holy fuck ure so retarded


He was probably talking about the countries that were named on that map. Georgia wasn’t named.


----------



## StressShady (Aug 2, 2019)

COPE


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 2, 2019)

Don't know if this is a troll or not but OP himself is a smelly highschool rotter who has contributed less to the well being of western society than even the laziest mexican construction worker.


Easy to be a racist edgelord and complain in the comfort of his mom's house, isnt it?


He should be deportet into the pit of shame.


----------



## yourmom (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> racemixing is completely disgusting and blacks should stay in africa and arabs should stay in their shithole countries instead of ruining europe
> if u disagree ure a low t high inhib lgbt cuck


rightwinger cuck detected.
but ye muslims should be wiped out of this planet


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 2, 2019)

supercilious_knowall said:


> its at the intersection of eu and asia and what was the point of saying that you dumb faggot??


You’re ethnik yourself you stupid aspie


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Aug 2, 2019)

I hate jewish "people".


----------



## pisslord (Aug 2, 2019)

chesscel said:


> I hate jewish "people".


jews are arab branch. THEY falsified history. there was no jews before Plato


----------



## norwoodreaper (Aug 2, 2019)

Legit thread.


SayNoToRotting said:


> Don't know if this is a troll or not but OP himself is a smelly highschool rotter who has contributed less to the well being of western society than even the laziest mexican construction worker.
> 
> 
> Easy to be a racist edgelord and complain in the comfort of his mom's house, isnt it?
> ...


stop coping you cuck
your mother is being pounded by a black tyrone cock every day do you still support diversity?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 26, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> because it produces supreme specimens in most cases. the only mixed dude I know is pretty good looking despite having ugly parents.
> 
> the best looking bbc tyson beckford is also part mongoloid.
> 
> being part mongoloid means your eye area is probably going to be godlike


 I agree with the first part of your comment, but Tyson Beckford is not the best looking BBC and Mongoloids tend to have the worst eye areas LOL.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I agree with the first part of your comment, but Tyson Beckford is not the best looking BBC and Mongoloids tend to have the worst eye areas LOL.


mongoloids have insane undereye support


----------



## Krezo (Feb 26, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I agree with the first part of your comment, but Tyson Beckford is not the best looking BBC and Mongoloids tend to have the worst eye areas LOL.


Greycel bumo


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> mongoloids have insane undereye support


 And non-existent brow ridges, and flat maxillas.


----------



## SMVbender (Feb 26, 2020)

incel trait: giving a shit about politics, despite chad always wins regardless political standing.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 26, 2020)

i agree op


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> And non-existent brow ridges, and flat maxillas.


ehh, ok?? nikka i wasnt fucking talking about their maxillas or brow ridges, you said they have the worst eye area when someone else was talking about how east asian genetics is good for eye genetics, and then i talked about their undereye support. i didnt mention any of that shit


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> bumo


thx ritty


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ehh, ok?? nikka i wasnt fucking talking about their maxillas or brow ridges, you said they have the worst eye area when someone else was talking about how east asian genetics is good for eye genetics, and then i talked about their undereye support. i didnt mention any of that shit


 I mentioned their brow ridges and maxillas as an extension of my point that they generally don't have good eye areas.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> I mentioned their brow ridges and maxillas as an extension of my point that they generally don't have good eye areas.


but what does that have to do with their eye areas, i only mentioned their eyes because u said they had the worst of all races (when they have the best orbitals out of all races)


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Feb 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> but what does that have to do with their eye areas, i only mentioned their eyes because u said they had the worst of all races (when they have the best orbitals out of all races)


 You don't know what brow ridge and maxilla has to do with eye area? Seriously?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 26, 2020)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> You don't know what brow ridge and maxilla has to do with eye area? Seriously?


ohh yeah i get ur point now i guess, thought u just wanted to talk about their other features, anyway


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 26, 2020)

Who revived this shit thread?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 26, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Who revived this shit thread?


A greycel named thatbonestrufture


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 26, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> A greycel named thatbonestrufture


@ThatBoneStructure Necroposting is not allowed boyo.


----------

